# Home made bob trap?



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

I am working on my mini loft / kit and I have a question.

Is there any way I can just build my own bob trap using metal coat hangers instead of ordering one online?

I already have 4 squarish "U" shaped wires.

I don't know what to do after this.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Keith, forget the Bobs, use a drop trap, easy to Build, and the birds take to them better. look up Drop traps... Dave


----------



## LostPinesLoft (May 29, 2008)

I use 4" 45 degree pvc/dwv street ell, (cut a hole the size of the small end, then poke it through the hole from the outside, they will never fly out, and i never have trouble training them to go through it.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

AHH! a Drop trap.... Dave


----------



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi Kevin ,

they will most likely bend the wires and force their way back out through those . I know from experience  Pigeons are strong little devils and determined . Once they are settled in they are pretty OK , but at first they dont like being confined and will struggle with that trap . Depends on where it is mounted too , but if its at floor level they will figure out how to defeat it . 

But its worth a try since you already have them made up ... so why not ? You're out no money and you get experience as long as you know your birds will stay home and not fly away for good . 

I haven't used the drop trap style yet ..... but I think its on the agenda . 

hambone


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Kevin,

I tried that and the bird can still escape by forcing themselves up. Some people use spool and dowel to make their home-made bob traps. Here is one link: http://www.roller-pigeon.com/board/board_topic/859782/390057.htm I recommend that kind than the wire idea you are thinking off.


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Here's a quote on PT from Warren (SmithFamilyLoft) on how he made his:

_I am not the expert, I don't even own tools. But, I did build them once when I was a kid. I used some old hangers, some of them U shaped staples that they use to put up wire fences and the like. And a few pieces of wood. I am thinking a piece of 1 x 2 pine wood.

The 1x2 material needs to be build into a frame. I don't know the size, perhaps the links provided will give you an ideal. But say it is 8" high by a 12" long, like a rectangle. You take the hangers and pull them apart, so it is one long piece of wire. Cut it into a 18" piece, (wire cutters would help) and bend them into a U shape, make the distance between the U at least an inch. Actually the top, should look more square, try bending it over an object like a table. (Don't do this on Mom's formal Cherry table kids).

Then you attach these to the wood frame, near the corners of the U. Do not nail the staples in to far, they have to be able to swing. The pigeons will stick their heads through this U and fly into the loft, and then the hanger will swing back, so they can't get out. You will only need about 6 or 7 of these if you make on 12" wide, since you can have space between the bars.

This all sounds, a lot harder then it is. It is 10 times easier than I made it sound._

Licha


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Thank you guys.


----------



## kingsley hannah (Jan 9, 2008)

i agree with the coments on using a drop trap  i made my old loft with bob traps and you always get a smart ass bird that gets out them, my drop traps are great and the birds never hesitate to come in


----------

